
Product activation nightmares - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/digital-life/how-tos/microsofts-product-activation-nightmares/2009/05/20/1242498788611.html
======
arrrg
Quite some ranting about stuff that has been known for quite some time.

Nothing new there, although I guess I would have to agree with the general
sentiment. I just don’t think that re-activation is really so hard. I always
found Microsoft’s internet activation to be fast and painless. Why shouldn’t
that also be the case with re-activations. I don’t think it’s necessary to
call anyone.

